# What is the heritage of these cars?



## dcf (Sep 27, 2010)

Dominion Virginia power recently sold two fluted-side passenger rail cars, most recently used as a kitchen and a cafe. They had been stationed at the Lake Anna power plant.

Their names are "Nu Power Lakeside" and "Shennandoah Vale." I can't find anything online about the heritage of these cars. Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Sep 27, 2010)

dcf said:


> Dominion Virginia power recently sold two fluted-side passenger rail cars, most recently used as a kitchen and a cafe. They had been stationed at the Lake Anna power plant.
> 
> Their names are "Nu Power Lakeside" and "Shennandoah Vale." I can't find anything online about the heritage of these cars. Anyone know anything about them?


I have some pre-Amtrak equipment books but skimming around I did not find anything. Such books often are organized by build date, or by railroad, or by manufacturer, but seldom if ever by car name.

If you want to look into it more, I would suggest the Baltimore and Ohio, the Chesapeake and Ohio and the Norfolk and Western as lines which went through the Shenanodohas.


----------



## JAChooChoo (Sep 28, 2010)

Where did the original info come from?


----------



## KayBee (Sep 29, 2010)

dcf said:


> Dominion Virginia power recently sold two fluted-side passenger rail cars, most recently used as a kitchen and a cafe. They had been stationed at the Lake Anna power plant.
> 
> Their names are "Nu Power Lakeside" and "Shennandoah Vale." I can't find anything online about the heritage of these cars. Anyone know anything about them?


The cars were purchased by the Buckingham Branch Railroad.

Here is a *LINK* to the February issue of the High Green (the newsletter of the Chesapeake Railway Association).

No additional information there about the cars' heritage, but I might be able to find out something, as I am a member of the *Old Dominion Chapter of the NRHS*, and the chapter may eventually be using these cars on our *excursions*, which are hosted by the Buckingham Branch Railroad. Stay tuned


----------

